# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  iPhone 5 có thể lỡ hẹn ra mắt vào tháng 6

## hiennhan12

Apple vừa thông báo thời gian tổ chức hội nghị thường niên các nhà phát triển phần mềm thế giới WWDC 2011, tuy nhiên họ chỉ đề cập đến tương lai hệ điều hành iOS và Mac OS mà không nhắc gì đến mẫu iPhone mới.
Năm ngoái, tại hội nghị Worldwide Developers Conference (WWDC) 2010, Apple đã cho ra mắt smartphone iPhone 4 với nhiều thay đổi như màn hình Retina Display hay ứng dụng Face Time. Nhiều người hi vọng rằng cũng tại hội nghị này năm nay, Apple sẽ trình làng iPhone thế hệ 5.

Mặc dù vậy, trong nội dung thông báo mới nhất của "quả táo", hãng này chỉ thông báo thời gian diễn ra hội nghị từ 6 đến 10/6 tới và tập trung vào tương lai hệ điều hành iOS và Mac OS.
"Chúng tôi sẽ cho ra mắt hệ điều hành iOS và Mac OS mới. Nếu bạn là một nhà phát triển phần mềm, đây là sự kiện không thể bỏ qua", Philip Schiller, Phó chủ tịch Marketing sản phẩm toàn cầu của Apple cho biết.
Từ thông báo trên, nhiều nhà chuyên môn nhận định, nếu là một khách hàng đang chờ đợi chiếc iPhone thế hệ tiếp theo, bạn không nên hi vọng quá nhiều rằng Apple sẽ cho ra mắt nó ở sự kiện WWDC 2011. Hội nghị năm nay có thể sẽ chỉ là một sự kiện thuần túy về phần mềm.

----------


## gialinhacbd

ai cũng háo hức chờ e này ra đời..cúi cùng hình như ko dc như mong mún của mọi người cho lắm..vì có nhiều lỗi =.=!

----------

